# WWII vet dead at 92 --- flag case



## phinds (Aug 25, 2012)

My dad passed away earlier this year and after a several-month wait (lots of vets are dying off) his ashes were given a full-honors burial at Arlington National Cemetery. I'd never seen one and it's really impressive. Something like 86 full-dress military people involved including a 7-man honor guard for the 21-gun salute, a military band, a separate honor guard for the horse-drawn caisson, more for the flag ceremony, and on and on.

I was a bit irked that the flag ended up quite obviously non-symmetrical after folding, but hey ... they did a better job than I could have and they have to do it in very rigid robot-like motions.

The flag case is made from a really nice piece of walnut but even though I always say people who stain fine wood should be shot, I made an exception in this case because it did not seem somber enough even with a shellac finish (on a test piece) so I put on dark walnut stain and it came out the way I wanted.

If anyone is interested, I have the Sketchup drawing I did for the case.

OOPS... forgot the pics ... next post


----------



## phinds (Aug 25, 2012)

[attachment=9626]
The case without, and then with, the flag, and the piece of walnut I made it from

A smattering of the pics I got:

[attachment=9627]
[attachment=9628]
[attachment=9629]


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 25, 2012)

An excellent tribute to the man. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2012)

Nicely done Paul. Unfortunately I have been to too many of them, and most my kin. Not looking forward to the next one for sure. I love my dad as I know you did yours. Thanks for sharing this very personal part of your life with us.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 25, 2012)

For once I am speechless:sad: You have honored him.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 25, 2012)

That's a beautiful case and a fitting tribute from a son to his father.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 28, 2012)

Tell us about your dad's service. He must have been a high ranking officer to have a funeral like that. Buried my uncle at Arlington several years ago...Anzio POW. Gary


----------



## phinds (Aug 28, 2012)

HomeBody said:


> Tell us about your dad's service. He must have been a high ranking officer to have a funeral like that. Buried my uncle at Arlington several years ago...Anzio POW. Gary



No, he was paratrooper in WWII and rose only to CWO-3 in the years afterwards, partially at least because of no college degree, but he was in some tough campaigns in New Guinea. I think ALL combat vets are entitled to a full honors burial but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2012)

phinds said:


> I think ALL combat vets are entitled to a full honors burial but I could be mistaken.



It's not just combat vets. Pretty much all vets who were discharged under anything except a dishonorable discharge. So this include vets who may have gotten out on a medical or hardship discharge etc also. The VA will even provide burial at a VA cemetery if you need one. 

Most families of departed vets who were not in long aren't aware of all the burial benefits available to them. Most vets don't even know because it's assumed they had to be in for at least 20 years etc. or been in combat but that's not true. I've had uncles and cousins receive full military honors who were in for only one enlistment, one in particular was not in even during a time of war. 

I imagine the VA website would spell out all the particulars .


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 19, 2013)

phinds said:


> If anyone is interested, I have the Sketchup drawing I did for the case.



Do you still have the Sketchup drawing ?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 19, 2013)

Paul, your father and many others like him are the generation that has made this country great. Without them there is no telling where this country would be. My grandfather did not serve during WWII but instead was exempt because he was "skilled labor" in the cotton mill. I am just as proud of him for that service because it took this whole nation to win that war. My step father's mother was a welder in the shipyards in Massachusets during the war. Amazing to hear her talk of the things they did. Again, thank you for his service and you have provided a fitting tribute to him. I have both my father's and my paternal grandfather's flags and am proud to have both of them. 

God Bless America.


----------



## phinds (Aug 19, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested, I have the Sketchup drawing I did for the case.
> ...



Yeah. If you'd like a copy, PM me your email address and I'll send you the files as a ZIP attachment.


----------



## WoodLove (Aug 20, 2013)

I visited Arlington last year when several members of our church went to Washington to pray for our nation on the steps of the U.S. Capitol Building. I was moved to tears when the Caisson came by, knowing that we had lost another to the fight for freedom. I thank you for sharing such a personal moment of your life. May you be blessed.


----------



## ssgmeader (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

Airborne troopers like your father in WWII and later in Vietnam is what inspired myself and many others that came after them to join the Army, and the Infantry.

He was afforded the Caisson honor because he was a Warrant Officer, that honor is reserved for NCO's of E-9 and above Warrant Officers and commissioned officers. incidentally a Chief 3 is a VERY VERY highly regarded and respected rank, I dare say they get more respect than many Captains and below because of how difficult a rank it is to obtain.

He received 7 men for a 3 volley salute- the number ranges between 3-7 in odd numbers and is based on rank. It's not the same as a 21 gun salute (those are actually done with cannons)

Don't be bothered by the asymmetrical folding of the flag this most likely occurred because the honor guard folding the flag inserted 3 spent shells from his volley. (not a lot of people know this) 

That's a beautiful case and a fitting tribute, I'm sure it's even more special because it was made by you.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Words typed in black n white cannot explain the grief.



Like a gentle breeze upon a tree, the leaves must fall.
They are not forgotten, they are not in vain. 
The earth beneath shall cherish them all.
The leaf no longer feels the sun nor feels the rain.
It has done it's duty to those that gazed upon it.
So shall it continue to dwell in the memories of those that saw it.



My condolences to you....


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 21, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Words typed in black n white cannot explain the grief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!


----------



## TMAC (Sep 4, 2013)

phinds said:


> Wildthings said:
> 
> 
> > phinds said:
> ...


Paul I lost my 93 year old dad yesterday and we are having a military funeral for him Friday. He serviced in the South Pacific in the Air Force and would love to have the Sketchup
drawing for the flag case. I will PM you my email if it's not too much trouble.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2013)

TMAC said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > Wildthings said:
> ...


TMAC, be patient, Paul has recently had heart surgery and is recovering, I'm sure he will send it to you when he is able. Just wanted to let you know his situation.


----------



## phinds (Sep 4, 2013)

TMAC said:


> Paul I lost my 93 year old dad yesterday and we are having a military funeral for him Friday. He serviced in the South Pacific in the Air Force and would love to have the Sketchup
> drawing for the flag case. I will PM you my email if it's not too much trouble.
> Thanks,
> Tim



Happy to help --- just sent it off.


----------



## TMAC (Sep 4, 2013)

I appreciate the info and hope Paul makes a full recovery. I am in no rush and need to find some good wood to build the box out of. I'm sure he will send it when he can.
Thanks,
Tim


----------

